# Baby Serra!



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey. I have 3 baby Serras and would like to see if i can get an ID on them. They live in a 55 gal together for now with very minor fin nips! Im currently looking for homes for the 2 smaller ones and belive i have a home for the one already. These are the best pics i could get of the largest of them.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Still way too small to get a positive id on them IMO, although i would say rhom all over.

for now..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would guess rhoms...maybe sanchezi...that is a total guess though. Also....Not sure I would call that missing piece of his tail a minor nip though....that is how it starts.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

I knew they were still kinda small. The one in the pics is about 3.5". Theya re really resembling Rhoms to me but i wanted to see if anyone could give me a 100% sure answer. They all started to get the sparkly scales about 2 weeks ago but they dont have alot of them. Just a few here and there. The Black spot right at the tail is the other thing i really dont rememebr seeing too much on Rhoms so it made me wonder. Keep the ideas coming!!



Grosse Gurke said:


> Also....Not sure I would call that missing piece of his tail a minor nip though....that is how it starts.


Thats teh biggest nip since ive got them. That size nip from the tail is why im looking to get rid of 2 now instead of waiting till a little later.


----------

